# Machine Polisher Advice



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Hi guys.

Just after a little bit of information and advice. 

I currently have the Megs G220 V2 DA, although in need of mending; but I have found it to be a great DA, reliable and offers great results - I don't have any other experience with any other machine polisher.

My question is this. What benefits would I see with a rotary polisher rather than my DA, if any? 

I've got a few quid spare and though I'd treat myself to a new polisher and quite liked the idea of a rotary. 

The next question is what polisher would you recommend? I'm an amateur detailer and only work on my own car and perhaps one or two friends so not looking from a professional perspective. 

I dare say this has been asked a million times so I do apologise if so. 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Mark ST said:


> .......My question is this. What benefits would I see with a rotary polisher rather than my DA, if any?
> 
> I've got a few quid spare......


A rotary can be much faster than a DA. However, this also means you can get into trouble much faster if you do not respect the polisher. One can almost pick up a DA and start polishing but a rotary has a longer learning period.

A rotary is much more about technique than a DA for example a DA is pushed around the panel whereas a rotary is guided by altering the angle of the machine. This is not to say a rotary is only for skilled super humans, it is not a fire breathing machine which will destroy your paint within one second.

It is maybe worth looking at some of the long throw DA's which seem to be very popular but I have no knowledge or experience of such things


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Really you have to decide why you actually want a rotary, what are you tring to achieve. I have found unless your heavy compounding then the new(ish) microfiber pads cut just as well as a rotary now days.

As Lowejackson said, maybe look at a large throw polisher. Im currently waiting for this one to come back in stock. http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Bod42 said:


> Really you have to decide why you actually want a rotary, what are you tring to achieve. I have found unless your heavy compounding then the new(ish) microfiber pads cut just as well as a rotary now days.
> 
> As Lowejackson said, maybe look at a large throw polisher. Im currently waiting for this one to come back in stock. http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


What's the difference between that and say, the kestrel? 
I'm asking as a learning curve ☺


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

The one on the link will have a bigger throw on the orbit thus making the pad move more and giving more cut and will there for work faster than the kestral one.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I went for a large throw 15mm DA (CYC Das 6Pro+) as un update to my old Das 6 pro that had served me well for 6 years. It gives me all the cut I need to do any correction work, I've not regretted it for a minute. Not even thought of dragging the rotary out since purchasing as the Pro+ has yet to struggle with anything I've thrown at it.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks folks. I've heard plenty of good things about the DAS 6Pro and 6Pro+ so might have a look at the +.

Just didn't want to buy a polisher that is pretty much the same as the one I've got.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Mark ST said:


> Thanks folks. I've heard plenty of good things about the DAS 6Pro and 6Pro+ so might have a look at the +.
> 
> Just didn't want to buy a polisher that is pretty much the same as the one I've got.


It's night & day different, better balanced less vibration and much easier to get good results. I really wanted the Rupes but couldn't justify the cost for the amount It'd get used.


----------



## trueno86 (May 30, 2006)

I really wanted to ask this for a while now. With newer DA's and pads coming a long way now. Would i still see benefits on a rotary over a DA nowadays. Just wanted to know


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Like a lot of people have said on this thread already it comes down to what you want to use it for and how much time you have to practice technique. 

The newer long throw DA's, i.e. Rupes and others. Get the correction ability from the size of the orbit and compounds and pads that are used as system. So Rupes has MF pads and foam pads, plus multiple compounds/polishes for the task at hand.

The biggest issue with the very long throw DA's is the throw itself, they can be very tricky on tight spots and narrow panels, which is why Rupes offer multiple machines as part of the system, with lesser throw.

The other issue with a free spindle DA (Rupes) as opposed to forced rotation (Flex), is you can get pad stall on curved panels, this why people mark backing plates to check the pad is still rotating, because no rotation means no work is being done. 

I first used a Megs G220, I borrowed off a fellow member. It was perfectly adequate tool and did a fine job on soft Alfa paint. 

I then purchased my own Flex 3401, a significantly more expensive and powerful machine. With forced rotation and a monster motor, this thing will give the same level of correction as a rotary. It's a far superior tool both ergonomically and in terms of speed and balance. It's really smooth and doesn't vibrate like Megs G220 does and can be used for hours. Will it give a better result than than the Megs machine? No, that's down to pad/product selection, technique, skill and experience of the operator. With the preceding variables all the same, it will get the same job done, just a lot quicker as it has more correction ability. 

I very recently got my hands on a flex PE14 150-2. The flex rotary, I only got this because I wanted to learn and improve on my skill set. Some people say that a rotary will finish down slightly crisper, and I believe this to be true, to an extent. It's the last few percent of the finish, something 90% of people are not chasing. 

The reason I want to learn, is there a places you just can't get at with 3401 even with a 4in pad on, under wing mirrors, very slim sill steps, etc, which is where the rotary and an extension bar have there place, because you don't want to be whacking a door with the backing plate, trying to get in.. and for proper precision work there is the PE8 which will take a 1in pad. 

Problem is a 1in pad will still leave trails/holograms if your technique is poor. Hence, learn on the bigger rotary that will take the super small pads as well and if the need/want ever arises, then add a PE8 to the arsenal.

So, to conclude, yes there are benefits too using a rotary over a DA, but like everything in life there is not one perfect tool for all jobs, just the perfect tool for the job at hand.

EVO6RSS.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just to add to whats been said, I love the 6Pro+ but I wouldn't say it's a do it all machine simply for the lack of option for 75mm backing plate. I'm just about to pull the trigger on the CYC Vertool 12e because of this, but combining the two machines still worked out cheaper than buying the Rupes Bigfoot, so for me as said earlier, with the amount they get used it makes more sense.
Obviously the rotary you would have both options straight from the off, depends on what you want it for................decisions decisions


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

EVO6RSS said:


> Like a lot of people have said on this thread already it comes down to what you want to use it for and how much time you have to practice technique.
> 
> The newer long throw DA's, i.e. Rupes and others. Get the correction ability from the size of the orbit and compounds and pads that are used as system. So Rupes has MF pads and foam pads, plus multiple compounds/polishes for the task at hand.
> 
> ...


Just the kind of insight I was looking for. I too want to develop my skill set and feel that I'm able to manage the G220 without any hassle. As previously mentioned, I've never used another DA so if the G220 has vibration issues then it just appears normal to me, and I'm sure I'd be able to appreciate another machine that doesn't have these issues.

I am now of a mind to look at the Das 6Pro+ and perhaps one or two of the smaller backing plates for those finer areas, but still able to gain exprience with the bigger throw it provides. I am still flirting with the idea of a Flex rotary too. If I don't get on with either then I am sure someone on here will find a use for them.

It's all a question of trial and error as is the way with everything in the Detailing World.

Thanks for you informative post. :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

fozzy said:


> Just to add to whats been said, I love the 6Pro+ but I wouldn't say it's a do it all machine simply for the lack of option for 75mm backing plate. I'm just about to pull the trigger on the CYC Vertool 12e because of this, but combining the two machines still worked out cheaper than buying the Rupes Bigfoot, so for me as said earlier, with the amount they get used it makes more sense.
> Obviously the rotary you would have both options straight from the off, depends on what you want it for................decisions decisions


Exactly. I'm looking to have a range of options with the polishers in my armoury so to speak.

As you have alluded to, no one machine will be a one machine does all, so to have another that will be able to aid where the other can't is what I'm looking for.

By doing this, I'll hopefully be gaining that experience and skills that comes with it.

I have a full time job but will be looking to be in a position to work on a car a month as a side line, but don't want to use their cars as testers for obvious reasons - that'll be what my car is for :thumb:


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Mark ST said:


> Just the kind of insight I was looking for. I too want to develop my skill set and feel that I'm able to manage the G220 without any hassle. As previously mentioned, I've never used another DA so if the G220 has vibration issues then it just appears normal to me, and I'm sure I'd be able to appreciate another machine that doesn't have these issues.
> 
> I am now of a mind to look at the Das 6Pro+ and perhaps one or two of the smaller backing plates for those finer areas, but still able to gain exprience with the bigger throw it provides. I am still flirting with the idea of a Flex rotary too. If I don't get on with either then I am sure someone on here will find a use for them.
> 
> ...


No problem. :thumb:

If it was me I would be looking at the FLEX XFE 7-15 Long Stroke Orbital Polisher. This is a true DA, no forced rotation and has been developed to go up against the Rupes machines. It won't be cheap like the DAS 6Pro+, but then it is a German built machine with super quality that will last a lifetime.

It also means you get experience of the flex range and if you like them, you have an idea of what the flex rotary will be like. Which from my limited use, is even lighter, quieter and smoother than the 3401.

Also, you can keep the G220 as the backing plates go down to 3in from megs and then play with different pads and compounds on this. Like there MF system.

What ever you buy, I would suggest getting a scrap panel and a panel stand. Practice makes perfect and you can really push it without fear. I mean really leaning on a compound and cutting pad to see just how much you are pulling off. Panels from the scrap yard, typically have every defect you can imagine in them, working these and seeing what works and doesn't is preferable to trying to do it on the fly..

Have fun.. :buffer:

EVO6RSS..


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Mark ST said:


> Exactly. I'm looking to have a range of options with the polishers in my armoury so to speak.
> 
> As you have alluded to, no one machine will be a one machine does all, so to have another that will be able to aid where the other can't is what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Mark,
where are you based ? perhaps you might find someone on here locally to you wher you could have a play with a couple of machines and get a feeling for what you like and how they work ?

Just a thought


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

That'll be the plan mate. He's got a couple of old panels that I'm sure I'd be able to have a practice on if needed.


----------



## skdotcom (Jul 20, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> Really you have to decide why you actually want a rotary, what are you tring to achieve. I have found unless your heavy compounding then the new(ish) microfiber pads cut just as well as a rotary now days.
> 
> As Lowejackson said, maybe look at a large throw polisher. Im currently waiting for this one to come back in stock. http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


I'm tempted by this machine and it appears to be in stock in my local store. What else would I need to buy to go with this? Complete noob to machine polishers so have no idea!


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

skdotcom said:


> I'm tempted by this machine and it appears to be in stock in my local store. What else would I need to buy to go with this? Complete noob to machine polishers so have no idea!


depends on the size of the pads you want to use if your happy with 5.5 or 6 inch pads then just the pads but if you want to run a 5 inch pad you will need a new backing plate which is available from clean your car (see the thread further down about the polisher marked cheap 21mm throw da)

The only thing you need to but then is pads and polish


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

I've just been reading this thread and have a G220 polisher and want to step up a buy a new machine polish.

Thinking of the FLEX XC 3401 VRG or FLEX PE14-2-150 Rotary Polisher which do you guys recommend?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I recently went from DA to rotary. Wish I had done it sooner. Polishing is now a much nicer experience as it doesn't shake your arms off like a DA!

I went for a Flex and its amazing, easy to use and tbh they're not a fire breathing dragon like they are made out to be.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Franzpan said:


> I recently went from DA to rotary. Wish I had done it sooner. Polishing is now a much nicer experience as it doesn't shake your arms off like a DA!
> 
> I went for a Flex and its amazing, easy to use and tbh they're not a fire breathing dragon like they are made out to be.


Which DA did you have? And which flex have you bought?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have been using a DA for a while now. When I get near plastic or trim then I mask it all up as the pad is going to be wobbling into it or over it. I have personally decided that getting a rotary will have a higher degree of precision around those areas.

Getting a large throw DA might make the problem even worse.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm old school rotary is still king imho.


----------



## skdotcom (Jul 20, 2012)

http://m.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597

Just picked this up today from my local store that is closing down. 40% off, so £42


----------

